# Apple watch, to buy or not?



## SWEET GT (Nov 16, 2010)

So Best Buy has them for $100 off. 

I have about 8 watches..nothing fancy..but I like it as an accessory. 

I am also in IT and a gadget lover. I love Apple products to boot.

if I get an Apple watch, i may find myself not wanting to wear any other watch again.

With the ease and availability of 3rd party bands..swapping them is a cinch for any occasion.

Have you found yourself not wearing your "regular" watches anymore after getting an Apple Watch?


----------



## littlemissGTO (Dec 5, 2015)

I have found that I stopped wearing my Apple Watch after I bought my Omega. I look at both of them and grab the Omega pretty much every time. That may change when I start mountain biking in the spring.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

I think a bunch of us have stopped wearing our traditional watches after getting the AW. But then again, I think many more have returned or sold the AW according to a recent Wristly survey (scroll down and you'll see 35% of these dissatisfied respondents wore a regular watch).

Wish I could get the $100 off, but that's the price of ordering on launch day back in April I suppose!

Best Buy has a pretty generous holiday return policy (return until Jan). So if you're at all interested, just try it for a while and see if you like it. On the other hand, keep in mind that there're rumors for an upgraded hardware in the March/April timeframe.

I'm probably the only one doing this, but you could also wear two watches at a time if it's cold and you're wearing long sleeves. Best of both worlds!


----------



## watchloco (Feb 23, 2007)

I still can't substantiate on spending so much on a digital watch. I am impressed on what it can do, but I would rather save that money and get the next generation of the Iphone.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

Got mine as a birthday gift and sold it after about 5 weeks. I really liked it's convenience, but missed wearing a "real" watch (whatever that means in today's world). And after about a week of double wristing it, decided I felt too conspicuous to continue.

I really hope that future Apple wrist-worn devices look less like watches and more like bands with screens so I can get another one and go back to knowing who called/texted without having my phone on my person, or needing to pull it out.

The MS Band looks pretty good with one missing feature. The AW doing wifi to the phone makes it worlds more useful than every other band out that that has to be within BT range to work.

Just my $5.86 ... $0.02 adjusted for inflation.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

SWEET GT said:


> Have you found yourself not wearing your "regular" watches anymore after getting an Apple Watch?


Yes.

It's not a bad collection, either, even if it's not at all high-end by WUS standards. You can swap out the older iPod Nano on the left with a Garmin Forerunner 410.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

I wanted the Space Black Steel but couldn't justify spending that much $$ so I got the Space Gray Sport on launch day. I wore it maybe 2-3 days a week at work amongst the rotation.

Then they released the Space Black with Sport Band, I sold the sport and bought it on discount. Then they discounted them by $100 for Black Friday and I price matched that which freed me up a little to buy the Space Black Link bracelet on EBay for a great price. I can't take it off my wrist now, the rotation has stalled. But here's the thing....

I am a collector. A lot of my watches have a significance for some reason. This upgrade was to celebrate my new job. I honestly don't know how this will affect the rotation, but for now this is the only one I will be wearing for a while.


----------



## GFG2010 (Aug 16, 2012)

Same here - the rotation has stalled - and it's all AW all the time. The thing is, I can't bring myself to sell any of my "real" watches....they just stare at my wrist longingly from the winder. It's just so easy to dress up or down the AW with a quick strap change. Heaven help me when the AW becomes more independent from the iPhone.


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

Apple as a large following including me i have a Macbook, iPad, iPad mini and an iPhone love the way they all work love the IOS really can't do without it but not a lover of the way it's going. My iPhone is the 5s and i would normally have upgraded every new release but then Apple went the same way as others instead of a nice phone that fits in the hand no they made the 6 super large i hated it my friends have large phones and it must be like holding an iPad mini in your hands. The watch oh yes i looked forward to that but it's not a watch you can't even tell the time unless you flip your wrist or touch the screen and as much as i love the notifications it's a mini phone and not for me just tries to hard to do everything. Because it want to do everything the phone can do the battery life is rubbish and well its not round is it and watches in my collection are round. Apple watch will sell well over xmas i am sure a lot of people will buy them as presents but the design and usage is a very long way from me going out and buying one and lets face it they are not cheap. 
Just my thoughts 


Peter


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't know what other think,I won't get one for the following reasons: I don't information on my wrist all the time,if I am in a place where I can't see my phone,I shouldn't read messages on my wrist..for exercise and activities, I am totally old school and don't want to know my steps taken and calories burnt...I am not techy savvy and don't really adapt to new technologies easily...I don't Facebook much nor have huge no of apps on my phone...I sound like a cave-man right now actually


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

Out of interest i have just been on eBay and UK only at this moment in time there is 209 secondhand watches for sale when the model is only a few months old that cannot be a good sign for the Apple management


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

From my anecdotal experience when it comes to buying and selling watches, if you have to ask when it come to buying, the answer should be 'no', and if you have to ask when it comes to selling, the answer should be 'yes'. Following that theory, in this case, I'd say you should hold off...


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Rumor is that Apple will launch the 2nd version in March so I would wait for 3 more months to see the next iteration.


----------



## Jade330i (Oct 13, 2010)

I picked up my 42mm SS edition on the milanese bracelet over four months ago and have been wearing it exclusively ever since. The only time I've not worn it has been whilst backpacking. For this it's my Pathfinder Ti but I followed this same pattern with my "regular" watches as well. 

I've been a bit surprised by the fact that while I certainly still appreciate my other watches I find that I haven't missed wearing them. I've thoroughly enjoyed my Apple Watch and consider it money well spent due to the enjoyment I've gotten from it. I added a black Apple sport band; VERY comfortable as well.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

utzelu said:


> Rumor is that Apple will launch the 2nd version in March so I would wait for 3 more months to see the next iteration.


Rumor (you said so yourself). It ain't true until Apple says it's true.

As usual, a prospective owner can wait forever for the "next version." Or, they can just get the current one, enjoy it, and either upgrade to the next one, or wait it out and see what the product timeline turns out to be.

Bottom line is, _we don't know what Apple's plans are._ Maybe it'll be a whole new chassis, maybe it'll look the same as the current model, maybe they'll offer an upgrade program for minimal cost, maybe they'll change everything so even the current straps won't work (although I _highly doubt_ the last scenario would be true).


----------



## VR16710 (Sep 25, 2015)

SWEET GT said:


> So Best Buy has them for $100 off.
> 
> I have about 8 watches..nothing fancy..but I like it as an accessory.
> 
> ...


Well Sweet GT, if I ever heard of a perfect candidate for an Apple Watch ... IT dept, gadget lover, Apple product lover ...
Just do what my wife and I did, get a cheapo stand from Amazon and set your other watches on a shelf so at least you can still look at them when you pass by, wearing your new Apple Watch of course :-!


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

VR16710 said:


> Just do what my wife and I did, get a cheapo stand from Amazon and set your other watches on a shelf so at least you can still look at them when you pass by, wearing your new Apple Watch of course :-!
> 
> View attachment 6342650


Nice! I got a watch box in my wish list for rarely used watches. But I gotta get me one of these for my faves.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> As usual, a prospective owner can wait forever for the "next version." Or, they can just get the current one, enjoy it, and either upgrade to the next one, or wait it out and see what the product timeline turns out to be.


If money wouldn't be an issue this topic wouldn't be here, I believe. So from this point of view it is worth waiting for 3 more months. Of course, if money is not an issue, the prospective owner can buy it without even asking the forum. And if satisfied, he can always upgrade to the next version when it becomes available.

In my case, I did buy 2nd hand from ebay since I wasn't sure about it. Fortunately, due to local circumstances, I could resell it after a month without loosing money. At least I tried it and saw for myself if it's worth it or not. For the guys living in US is even easier since they have 14 days money back guarantee from Apple so they should try it nevertheless.


----------



## bamaster (Jan 18, 2015)

pr1uk said:


> Apple as a large following including me i have a Macbook, iPad, iPad mini and an iPhone love the way they all work love the IOS really can't do without it but not a lover of the way it's going. My iPhone is the 5s and i would normally have upgraded every new release but then Apple went the same way as others instead of a nice phone that fits in the hand no they made the 6 super large i hated it my friends have large phones and it must be like holding an iPad mini in your hands. The watch oh yes i looked forward to that but it's not a watch you can't even tell the time unless you flip your wrist or touch the screen and as much as i love the notifications it's a mini phone and not for me just tries to hard to do everything. Because it want to do everything the phone can do the battery life is rubbish and well its not round is it and watches in my collection are round. Apple watch will sell well over xmas i am sure a lot of people will buy them as presents but the design and usage is a very long way from me going out and buying one and lets face it they are not cheap.
> Just my thoughts
> 
> Peter


What he said. No Apple Watch for me. I don't need my Facebook notifications that damn bad.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

utzelu said:


> If money wouldn't be an issue this topic wouldn't be here, I believe. So from this point of view it is worth waiting for 3 more months. Of course, if money is not an issue, the prospective owner can buy it without even asking the forum. And if satisfied, he can always upgrade to the next version when it becomes available.


Or, if he's satisfied enough with v1, he can wait until v3 or 4 to upgrade again.

I guess there are different levels of "need" here. Nobody needs an AW (we all know people who'd argue that we don't need watches anymore, either), and some people feel they need the latest and greatest version of anything.

Odds are the latest-and-greatest crowd already have bought their Apple Watches, too. The ones who always wait for the next version are usually just waiting for something to push them over the fence.

I'm somewhere in between, making a practice of skipping iPhone generations and hanging onto a long-discontinued iPad. I also think the AW is different enough, through hardware, usage, and possibly Cook's/Ive's/Newson's _intent_, that we can't predict its upgrade plan one bit. Although I'm fine with jumping in early, I still waited for four months before getting mine (almost a full year if you count back to the reveal). I'm wagering there isn't much need to change the hardware, whether you're talking about the circuitry or external design; its abilities are defined more by its mere size than anything else.


----------



## Em1224 (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm sticking to mechanical watches and i-phone at the moment.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

I suppose that the answer is yes as we are in the appropriate forum


----------



## DrMizzou (May 31, 2010)

Yea, have been pretty much using this nonstop. HR feature aside as it isn't accurate when I'm except using and need it most.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Completely agree with you. Though my concerns is that Apple doesn't operate as it did before Jobs passing and it is now driven by the market and shareholders. I fear that Apple feels constraint to release something new every 1-2 years no matter if the product is ready or not. To me, the AW just felt not ready yet and more like a beta testing device. It is still the best overall smartwatch on the market currently, though not yet at Apple greatest standards.



BarracksSi said:


> Or, if he's satisfied enough with v1, he can wait until v3 or 4 to upgrade again.
> 
> I guess there are different levels of "need" here. Nobody needs an AW (we all know people who'd argue that we don't need watches anymore, either), and some people feel they need the latest and greatest version of anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

To buy an Apple Watch Yes or No?

My vote is NAW!!!!

Who needs em anyway? I'd rather have a Garmin if that's the way I rolled.
But it ain't the way I roll.

X traindriver Art (Purist)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

arogle1stus said:


> X traindriver Art (Purist)


I take it you never drove diesels.


----------



## arcadelt (Apr 25, 2010)

watchloco said:


> I still can't substantiate on spending so much on a digital watch. I am impressed on what it can do, but I would rather save that money and get the next generation of the Iphone.


What about a Breitling Superquartz? That would be way more expensive, but a "real" watch to boot.


----------



## brian45acp (May 15, 2014)

I bought the expensive model with sapphire and mesh band. I took it back to bestbuy after 3 days. I just couldnt find a reason to have it or use it in such a way that helped me on a day to day basis. My biggest use would have been navigation but since it communicates through the phone I had issues of it not getting me the info in time to make turns. The phone navigation is so much better and I noticed a delay for sure using the watch.

I think a great feature is using it for music via bluetooth head sets at the gym. Problem with that is now days why buy music when there is iheart radio or pandora? The watch cant play these with out the phone so again I found no real use for that either. 

It seemed like a good idea at the time but I was happy for the generous return policy at bestbuy.


----------



## jamesltpz (Oct 8, 2014)

Hmm.. So I read/heard somewhere that Apple won't be refreshing the watch for another year. They're planning on making the life-cycle of this 2-3 years instead of the usual one for most of their products. I think now is a good time to jump on it if you think you'd enjoy the novelty of it. From what brian45acp above mentioned - I've also read that it's utility is pretty.... lacking.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

brian45acp said:


> My biggest use would have been navigation but since it communicates through the phone I had issues of it not getting me the info in time to make turns. The phone navigation is so much better and I noticed a delay for sure using the watch.


I don't know how fast you're driving, but my watch taps and pings me at same time as the phone speaks its alert, and it's still early enough to make the turn (unless I have to merge across five lanes of traffic, anyway).


----------



## brian45acp (May 15, 2014)

what I noticed is the info that states when the next turn is ahead is slow. I dont really wait until the tap and then crank the wheel I look at my next turn being 2.5 miles ahead and then watch for it. This info was seriously delayed from my experience. It was also really messing up my bluetooth in the car having so many things going on. The phone would speak through the car speakers with BT connected but with the watch it confused the BT in the car and wouldnt always connect. At that point it would only be the watch notifying me and no more voice over the speakers. 

I travel home to home as a PTA in physical therapy for home health. My goal was to speak to the watch my next address and make things easier on me. It really was a PITA more then anything because that didnt work out worth a darn. Having to fish my phone from my pocket really mad the use of the watch pointless.


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

Em1224 said:


> I'm sticking to mechanical watches and i-phone at the moment.


I'm of this mindset. While I've handled them and have toyed around with them, I just can't warm to the AW. It doesn't speak to me in the way that my other pieces do, and I feel like it's more of a gadget and less of a watch. Just seems to me like a small Iphone got strapped to my wrist.

Sent from my blah blah blah.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

brian45acp said:


> what I noticed is the info that states when the next turn is ahead is slow. I dont really wait until the tap and then crank the wheel I look at my next turn being 2.5 miles ahead and then watch for it. This info was seriously delayed from my experience.


Ah, ok. One thing the watch has to do is update its info, and it takes a second or two. If I'm going to check the screen soon, I turn my wrist so the screen turns on, wait a sec, _then_ glance at the watch to see the name of the next turn.

To be fair, it's not that great with multi-route intersections when the tap-ding turn cues can't exactly say "turn half-left, about 10 o'clock".

I'm also helped by not having Bluetooth in my thirteen-year-old car. I have to say, after all these years of hearing about in-car Bluetooth still being a pain in the ass, I'm not looking forward to whatever is loaded in a new car these days.


----------



## jofro (Jun 28, 2013)

Wait for the next generation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yesboardgame (Dec 25, 2015)

I think it depends on what you're looking for from smart watch...
fancy--probably not quite.
techy--that's the point.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> I'm also helped by not having Bluetooth in my thirteen-year-old car. I have to say, after all these years of hearing about in-car Bluetooth still being a pain in the ass, I'm not looking forward to whatever is loaded in a new car these days.


Current generation Bluetooth connections in the car should be much better. My car's BT link is quite convenient--I get in the car, start it up, and drive. Within about 5s, the car automatically connects to the phone and automatically starts music playback. When I stop the car and leave, music (or podcast or whatnot) stops playback automatically. Much better than my old car where I had to connect and disconnect to a cable whenever I get in and out (and also have to press play manually).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

jamesltpz said:


> Hmm.. So I read/heard somewhere that Apple won't be refreshing the watch for another year. They're planning on making the life-cycle of this 2-3 years instead of the usual one for most of their products. I think now is a good time to jump on it if you think you'd enjoy the novelty of it. From what brian45acp above mentioned - I've also read that it's utility is pretty.... lacking.


Latest rumor from Mark Gurman (who seems to have pretty good track record for getting real info) is an Apple Watch 2 event later in March. Makes sense to me since the current AW, while pretty good for a V1 product, has many places to improve that would bring in more customers:

http://9to5mac.com/2015/12/08/apple-watch-2-march-4-inch-iphone-6c/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

utzelu said:


> Completely agree with you. Though my concerns is that Apple doesn't operate as it did before Jobs passing and it is now driven by the market and shareholders. I fear that Apple feels constraint to release something new every 1-2 years no matter if the product is ready or not. To me, the AW just felt not ready yet and more like a beta testing device. It is still the best overall smartwatch on the market currently, though not yet at Apple greatest standards.


Well, Apple certainly felt pressure to released a new product category. iPod in 2001, iPhone in 2007, iPad in 2010, and Apple Watch in 2015 (not counting the iPad Pro as a new product category, but it certainly is different from yearly upgrade cycles). Then perhaps Apple Car in 2019/20?

That's more than a few years for new product categories. Yearly upgrade cycles (since 2007 with the intro of the iPhone) are likely to stay for better or worse.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Sweet:
Not even if it made bkfst, lunch and supper for me!!!!!
Been buying, owning a flipping watches for 60 years of my 79 years on earth. 
Never had the compunction to buy a watch that was a computer App, no
power reserve (24 hours?). Nuther words no Pallet Fork, no Balance Wheel or 
no escapement, Strictly Ole School!

X train driver Art


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

zetaplus93 said:


> Well, Apple certainly felt pressure to released a new product category. iPod in 2001, iPhone in 2007, iPad in 2010, and Apple Watch in 2015 (not counting the iPad Pro as a new product category, but it certainly is different from yearly upgrade cycles). Then perhaps Apple Car in 2019/20?
> 
> That's more than a few years for new product categories. Yearly upgrade cycles (since 2007 with the intro of the iPhone) are likely to stay for better or worse.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It must be hard for Apple to try and keep on top but i don't think they aways get it right i still have the iPhone 5s as the 6 was to big mind you from what i have read the new iPhone 7 will be the same size as the 5s 
The AW well i never wanted a small phone on my wrist but would like and do like in fact a watch that works as a watch (no flicking the wrist) visible in all conditions and as the added luxury of notifications and last at least a week without charging. 
i.e Vector Luna 30 days battery life or Pebble a weeks battery life Apple back to the drawing board and better luck next time


----------



## snather (Mar 27, 2015)

I just pulled the trigger on an open box space gray from Best By for under $300. I was up and down about it but after looking at my wife's ( Christmas Gift) the geek in my was kind of smitten. I really love my divers so I guess time will tell if the AW will be used with or replace the rest of my mechanical watches.


----------



## VR16710 (Sep 25, 2015)

Congrats on the new watch! Do hope you enjoy it, even after the initial novelty wears off ;-)
I went with the "if I'm wearing a watch, it's my Apple Watch", just because I love toying with all the info and such. Oh man, and talk about a lazy man's gift, ha ha, I dozed off on the couch watching some college football while the wife went to the mall. She called me and I didn't even have to get up to look for my phone, just took the whole call on my watch, without getting up, hehe. Is that great or what? ha ha. Well, until the get up you lazy ass notifications start chiming in that is.


----------



## chumo22 (Oct 22, 2015)

Apple Watch is the first Apple product in a while that I feel very strongly fails their famous test of "making products that I can't live without from products that you didn't know you needed." Ipod, yep. Ipad, absolutely. Apple Watch? Not this guy.


----------



## kjse7en (Dec 12, 2011)

I have one 42mm steel and loving it. It side-benches my other mechanicals for a while now.

My wife's Seiko Lorus Automatic Mickey has been one of her favorites...but the lively and blinking Mickey looks to be winning a 38mm soon!


----------



## pointoflight (Mar 22, 2016)

Agree with an apple band with screen type device. Then we could wear that plus a real watch. The AW is not really a watch in my eyes. It's a partial phone/information providing device.


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

pointoflight said:


> Agree with an apple band with screen type device. Then we could wear that plus a real watch. The AW is not really a watch in my eyes. It's a partial phone/information providing device.


"The AW is not really a watch in my eyes"

Oh i have to agree after all most of the time the Apple mini wrist phone shows a blank face and if you had the ability to enforced the display on 24/7 like a real watch then the already useless battery would hardly last half a day.


----------



## Gman06880 (Sep 17, 2013)

I own the AW and wore it for a month straight but after the time I spent with it, I put it down and don't miss it. I found myself double distracted... Instead of minimized reliance on my phone, I found that I was checking both.


----------



## ngohai220497 (Mar 12, 2015)

For me Apple Watch is just a fancy toy, I mainly use it in exercises and riding motorbikes because I don't want to stop to see text messages.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

I hope AW 2.o is more band like and less watch like.
I enjoyed mine, but didn't like wearing 2 watches, and I'm not giving up my nice "real" watches.
I'd wear a band type device on my other wrist though.


----------



## Snoweagle (Jul 3, 2012)

tknospdr said:


> I hope AW 2.o is more band like and less watch like.
> I enjoyed mine, but didn't like wearing 2 watches, and I'm not giving up my nice "real" watches.
> I'd wear a band type device on my other wrist though.


I doubt Watch 2 will be your description as it's always the hardware instead of accessories. I also won't give up my mechanicals so Watch 2 will just be another similar Watch 1.


----------



## art3a (Apr 1, 2016)

I got the 42mm gold aluminum on a midnight blue sports strap. If it wasn't for the really good price I got it at, I never would have gotten it, but curiosity drove me to buy it. I find myself daydreaming more about JLC's and Rolexes rather than being distracted or fascinated by the AW's features. Heck, even miss my G-Shock DW-6900MS. I'm treating it as a temporary thing until I get a nice mechanical watch next. Just my two cents!


----------



## gregormax (Apr 7, 2016)

In general I agree - but my main concern is just the battery. With so many devices you need to recharge adding your watch to this list is just too much. I wonder if they could come up with some kind of mechanism you can find in automatic watches that is that it would charge the battery when you're wearing your watch. But probably this doesn't generate enough energy.


----------



## PappyVanWrinkle7 (Mar 2, 2016)

NO! If you're into watches, cheap marketed over-hyped crap should never be purchased. Buy something mechanical and enjoy looking at it through the day. You have a cell phone already that show's perfect time.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

gregormax said:


> In general I agree - but my main concern is just the battery. With so many devices you need to recharge adding your watch to this list is just too much. I wonder if they could come up with some kind of mechanism you can find in automatic watches that is that it would charge the battery when you're wearing your watch. But probably this doesn't generate enough energy.


If you check out photos of the insides of Seiko's Kinetic movements, which use a spinning rotor to recharge a battery, and compare them to interior pics of the Apple Watch (or any smartwatch, for that matter), you'll see how it just won't work well enough. Not yet, at least. There isn't any room inside a smartwatch already.

Oscillating masses don't have to be rotors on spindles, either -- a hunk of magnet moving back and forth through a coil generates a bit power. But, they have to have _enough_ mass, too. A mass small enough to fit inside a coil of wire inside a watch would be pretty tiny.


----------



## mistertoony (Oct 19, 2009)

at least wait until september to see if they release an update


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Or buy one now and keep using it till v.3 or 4.


----------



## Brawndo (Jun 19, 2015)

Careful, if you end up liking it as much as I like mine, it can make you feel that your watch collection is pointless. Before I used to alternate between all my mechanical watches, now it's between my Apple Watch and my favorite mechanical.


----------



## taxg8r00 (Apr 28, 2010)

I am very Leary of the new Apple Watch having a bunch of new features via a new operating system. Having gone through this with an older iPhone that basically became useless.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WindUpMerchant (Aug 15, 2015)

Got one for wifey and she loves it - easy look at text / calls (without rooting through handbag full of cak) does fitness stuff - all good..

for me not so much - it would never get the wrist time - unless I wore that on the right whilst my daily mechanical goes on the left!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

taxg8r00 said:


> I am very Leary of the new Apple Watch having a bunch of new features via a new operating system. Having gone through this with an older iPhone that basically became useless.


I remember my iPhone 4 getting slower, but my 5S is as quick as it was the first day I got it.


----------



## thesupermanning (Mar 10, 2016)

I considered buying one, but then I quickly realized that I can only wear one watch at a time, and I would rather wear one of my real timepieces that I am passionate about rather than a disposable unit that will be outdated in a couple of years. While apple watches are fun toys, they vie for my valuable wrist real estate, and that is their biggest fault. Otherwise, a very cool, yet disposable, toy. My brother bought one last year and it looks pretty beat up now. The aluminum is all scratched and the "gorilla glass" is too! It looks almost ripe enough for the bin. Knowing my brother, he will buy another one within a year. It's a watch lifestyle that goes against my watch values


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I assume the newest Apple watch vwill work well with the IPhone 7.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ronalddheld said:


> I assume the newest Apple watch vwill work well with the IPhone 7.


And unless they bring out a whole new Bluetooth protocol, it should work with the iPhone 5, too.


----------



## psyphyc (Jan 20, 2016)

thesupermanning said:


> I considered buying one, but then I quickly realized that I can only wear one watch at a time, and I would rather wear one of my real timepieces that I am passionate about rather than a disposable unit that will be outdated in a couple of years. While apple watches are fun toys, they vie for my valuable wrist real estate, and that is their biggest fault. Otherwise, a very cool, yet disposable, toy. My brother bought one last year and it looks pretty beat up now. The aluminum is all scratched and the "gorilla glass" is too! It looks almost ripe enough for the bin. Knowing my brother, he will buy another one within a year. It's a watch lifestyle that goes against my watch values


This is so true. I already have over a dozen watches to cycle through so for me it's all about the available real estate. So I tried double wristing with the Apple Watch, the moto 360 and Microsoft band. But none of them feel comfortable or natural on my right wrist. Plus, if I'm being honest, they don't add much value to my day to day life. If anything, they add more distractions. So I am firmly on the NO to Apple Watch (or any other smart watch) camp. If some tech or watch company comes out with a product that adds real value, I might be swayed but I honestly couldn't care less about the current crop of smart watch offerings.


----------



## Soju Soldier (Jan 26, 2014)

I wear mine the first week of the new quarter when I am teaching. Find that with all the new students coming up before and after class, it keeps me up to date on my emails and news. Otherwise, it tends to take a back seat to my other watches. If I could do it all over again, I probably wouldn't buy one. A Pebble watch works just as well (minus the ability to reply) and much cheaper.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

For a change of pace, and because one of the guys in my class has been asking about watches, I wore my Citizen yesterday and my SKX009 today.

Can't tell you how many times I fruitlessly glanced at my wrist for the temperature, Slack notifications, or texts from my wife.


----------



## Quaman26 (Jan 13, 2014)

I have one and I have come to depend on it now. I still try to squeeze in my other watches when I can but this had become a go to watch for me for all the functions I use on it.


----------

